# Holly - female Syrian Hamster - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This is Holly. She came to us with some of her siblings as part of an accidental litter. Her brothers are now in new homes, but we kept her back just in case she was pregnant. She has now completed pregnancy watch and did not have any babies so is now ready to find a home.

Holly can be a bit nibbly, so would suit someone confident with rodents who has lots of time to gain her trust.

Holly is in
Caterham, Surrey.

If you are interested in adopting her, please contact;
[email protected]
07515684921


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh she's adorable! if i had room i'd snap her up!
good luck finding her a home


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

AnnaT said:


> This is Holly. She came to us with some of her siblings as part of an accidental litter. Her brothers are now in new homes, but we kept her back just in case she was pregnant. She has now completed pregnancy watch and did not have any babies so is now ready to find a home.
> 
> Holly can be a bit nibbly, so would suit someone confident with rodents who has lots of time to gain her trust.
> 
> ...


She is lovely what colour is she? Does she have a sore toe it looks as though she has in in the pic.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Rehomed


----------

